# Will Solomon signs with Maccabi !!!



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

omggg what a bad replacement for Saras... it's all over the news in israel


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

That's odd. I would have thought that he would at least try and participate in the summer leagues in the States so he can try and make an NBA team.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

OT: i have their jersey


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

madman said:


> OT: i have their jersey


How much was it?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow.


----------

